# MP 40 screwed up??



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi all. here is the story. I bought a MP40 3 weeks ago. I have put about 600 rounds through it without problem. I took it to a s&w dealer and had night sights put on it. First clue that there might be a problem was it took the guy about 90 mins. to put the sights on. Second clue was that he had the whole back of the slide apart. Any way, i took the gun to the range and when it fires the trigger stays back and I have to use my finger to flip it back forward ( 92 out of 100 rounds). When I remove the clip and pull the trigger the slide move about 1/2 in. back and forward. I left it at the range/ gun shop(not the one that put the sights on) and the s&w rep is going to be in there this week and take a look at it.

Here are my questions: Does anyone know what might have happened? If so, when it is fixed will it be like new or is it messed up for good? Do you think smith will help make it right or will they leave me on my own with the other dealer?

Thanks in advance for all responses.

t

btw. I am not bad mouthing the gun, before I had the sights put on it was the best handgun I had fired. I will however, reserve the right to bad mouth the dealer that put it on at some point (well known dealer, have seen their name on here in many posts)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

day-yumn....

I'd be pissssssed.

I'd have a face-to-face with the guy who did the work...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now you know why the guys with big names get the big bucks. There's some of these guys who should be tared and feathered along with some of these dealers at gun shows. When you have something go wrong with your gun don't keep shooting it. Take it to the very best gunsmith you can find. If you can't find one call the manufacture and send it back to them. I know it cost a bundle but you want it right the frist time. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't envision what is causing your problem but I know the M&P is very easy to strip down to its smallest piece's. Any "COMPETANT" gunsmith can have it up and running in no time. The jerk may have bent the trigger bar or some such item. Replacements are inexpensive and available from Brownell's and others. S&W might straighten it out under warranty or charge a fee. They will fix it properly if given the chance. Give them a call and see. It is not a lost cause.

Just thought of something. The Jerk probably got the small spring and disk that resides under the rear sight in wrong which will jam the firing pin safety.

Good luck and tell us who the jerk is.

:smt1099


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

he did have the spring and disk out and struggling with it. hopefully the s&w rep will be able to tell me what they did wrong.

thanks for your reply,

t


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOO! :smt076

I thought this thread was going to be about that classic German sub-machine gun - the MP40.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tbay said:


> he did have the spring and disk out and struggling with it. hopefully the s&w rep will be able to tell me what they did wrong.
> 
> thanks for your reply,
> 
> t


If that is your problem (Likely) it is a real easy fix for someone with a bit of manual dexterity. The S&W rep if worth his salt will have it fixed in short order. The possibility exists that the jerk (PC for ass hole) damaged the spring which might cause a momentary delay while obtaining a new one. If the rear sight is removed the disk and spring pop out. The way I get them back is to just start the sight into the dovetail then using a new pencil, place the spring in position then the disk on top followed by the pencil, eraser first. while holding the pencil perpindicular to the slide press the disk and spring into position then slide the sight into position. The trick is to compress the spring without bending it to one side or the other. Piece of cake. If he closed it up with the spring doubled over the striker safety is jammed.

While waiting for S&W you might remove the slide and try pressing the striker safety.(the shiny round item near the rear of slide from bottom side) if it doesn't move that is a definite problem.

:smt1099


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

tof,

that was exactly what had happened. the s&w rep broke it down and the spring was bent 90 degrees. he pulled it out and shot it without the spring and it worked flawlessly. he did not have one on him, even though he had like a 1000 little springs. he is shipping it to the guy at my local gun shop and range. should have my gun back by no later than wed. he said that it was a very common and easy problem to have.

thanks for your help

t


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey tbay,

I'm pleased if I was of some help. I like my M&P's and think everybody should. We can't have some Jerk turning people away from them.
Now go shoot it and enjoy :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*based*

tbay: Sir; with that "tidbit" of information on the 'spring' ORDER several for yourself. [be prepared] Keep shooting and give us FEEDBACK:smt023


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

"We can't have some Jerk turning people away from them."

I was not in danger of being turned off with it. I know it is a great gun and before I got the sights put on it shot awesome. I figured it was something "stupid" the guy that put the sights on had done, but I was still worried that it might have messed the gun up badly. I am glad that it was just a simple problem that will not have any long term effects on the gun.

thanks for all your help

t


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

neophyte said:


> tbay: Sir; with that "tidbit" of information on the 'spring' ORDER several for yourself. [be prepared] Keep shooting and give us FEEDBACK:smt023


The rep is going to send 20 of them to the range/gun shop that I goto all the time. 3 of those are going to be mine, 1 the guy at the shop will put in the gun and 2 that I will have for back ups.

thanks

t


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you to all those that have responded and helped me out with this problem. It was resolved to my satisfaction and quickly. So I will be back at the range shortly with it.

I would like to take this time to give a huge shout out and recomendation for Shooters Supply in Independence, KY. These guys helped me out with this even though I did not buy the gun or have the sights put on there. The guys there know guns and are willing to help anybody else that loves guns. If you are ever in the area stop in and use their range and say hi to the guys.

Thanks again,

t


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

just got gun back on mon. and it goes bang just like new. amazing how a 5 cent spring can put a $500 gun down.

t


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you are once again a happy camper. :anim_lol:

Now you might do your neighbors a favor and disclose the name of the gunsmith that screwed it up for you. :smt076

Lets hope your troubles are over for good. Now go have fun.

:smt1099


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

TOF said:


> Glad to hear you are once again a happy camper. :anim_lol:
> 
> Now you might do your neighbors a favor and disclose the name of the gunsmith that screwed it up for you. :smt076
> 
> ...


The gun smith was at Bud's in Paris, KY. I do not recall the guys name, but Bud's was the place. I went there because they seem to have a pretty good rep around KY. I was in there on a sat and there was about 25 people in there and about 10 working. Out of the 10 only about 3 seemed to care about being there and helping people. The gunsmith told me right away that they did not have any of the sights, then one of the guys that seemed to care overheard the conversation and said "yeah we do". When the gunsmith seemed disappointed that he was going to have to do some work, I should have left but I wanted the sights.

I guess that is the quaility of work you get when the guy you are paying to do it does not want to be doing it and does not care.

Thanks for your help in the matter,

t


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Will the back of my XDs explode with springs and disks if I swap the rear sights???

HAHAH...

Just had a add a little needle.

Enjoy your good-again baby...

Jeff


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

Thank God my neighbor is an armorer for this particular weapon. He showed me how to field strip and clean, then check it before loading it. I love this piece, and it has never given me any problems. Still not too smooth on the trigger tho- damn!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Will the back of my XDs explode with springs and disks if I swap the rear sights???
> 
> HAHAH...
> 
> ...


The XD's dissassemble themselves on round number 5,934. How close are you? :watching:

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

tbay said:


> Hi all. here is the story. I bought a MP40 3 weeks ago. I have put about 600 rounds through it without problem. I took it to a s&w dealer and had night sights put on it. First clue that there might be a problem was.....


The First sign there may be a problem was when you went to a S&W dealer to put night sites on a classic MP40!!:smt022


----------

